# Tattoos, who has 'em?



## LEFSElover (Jan 6, 2008)

.......and care to share the meaning of them, or tell us what they look like or how many you have?
I'm watching LAInk right now cause nothing else is on.
DS#1 got one or 12 of them in the military and has continued.
DS#2 followed big brother of course and has a few.
Husband just got one of me on his shoulder, last year.
Then he got his folks on his other shoulder after that.
Says he's done, I'm wonderin...


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 6, 2008)

Neah, not my cup of tea. I changed my apperence way too many times, wouldn't be able to do that with tatoo. Personaly I just don't get it, why would you do that to yor body.


----------



## Angie (Jan 6, 2008)

I've got a few...5 to be exact, but it appears to be 3.

On my inner left ankle I have a gecko..my first tattoo..A tribute to my iguana.  Around that is a daisy chain, done in two parts, one per year (money issue).

On my left shoulder is a little bee, size of a quarter, I supposed.  My drawing.

On my lower back is what has been dubbed as a "tramp stamp"..I guess.  It's my sun sign (Libra) and my husband's sun sign (Leo) entwined.

I have two more I want to get.  One is "Gigi" over my heart, small...it's a nick name given to me by my neices and nephew.  The other one I want is a quarter size four leaf clover with my dad's date of birth over it.


----------



## shannon in KS (Jan 6, 2008)

I've always wanted them.. but I change so often, I would be afraid of not liking it later.  Would have to be something about my daughter, the ONE consistency in my life haha.  Before kids, I wanted one around my belly button... glad I refrained from that after seeing what pregnancy does!!!


----------



## Katie H (Jan 6, 2008)

shannon in KS said:


> Before kids, I wanted one around my belly button... glad I refrained from that after seeing what pregnancy does!!!



I know what you mean, shannon.  Pregnancy and age have a funny way of helping our body succumb to gravity.

Reminds me of the two little old ladies in the doctor's office.  In walked a very buxom young woman wearing a low-cut blouse.  Clearly visible over her left breast was the tattoo of a red rose.

One little old lady leaned over to the other and whispered discretely to her friend, "Tsk, tsk!  By the time she's our age, that'll be a long-stemmed rose in a hanging basket."

So, guess it's best not to get a tattoo on a place that'll be subject to age and gravity.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 6, 2008)

got 6 tats and 7 piercings

the tats are stone carvings or stained glass from gothic cathedrals ... a wivern, a grotesque, a gargoyle, an imp, a geometric cross, and the descending dove (holy spirit)

the piercings are...oh you didn't ask about those, my bad.


----------



## *amy* (Jan 6, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> Neah, not my cup of tea. I changed my apperence way too many times, wouldn't be able to do that with tatoo. Personaly I just don't get it, why would you do that to yor body.


 
Same here, Charlie.  Sorry, but they are a big Turn *OFF* for me.

That reminds me.  "Rock Of Love" is premiering again (second time) next Sunday on VH1.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 6, 2008)

None now but some day I'd love to get a hummingbird on the inside of my ankle.
I just have to get brave.  I hate pain!!!!


----------



## elaine l (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a small tattoo in a discreet place.  My own drawing of a small heart surrounded by small flowers.  No one knows my little secret.  Not something that shows.  It has significance to me that occured during a  major change in my life.  It has been years now and I don't regret it.


----------



## jeninga75 (Jan 6, 2008)

Five with four showing, 1 is a cover-up. I have a dragon on my right calf, it's a replication of my favorite dragon figure. A Kokopelli on my left shoulder. He's the Hopi Indian symbol of fertility and is a trickster as I can be sometimes. . An orchid on my right shoulder for my mom who grows them and a sun/moon that I drew. I like space and astronomy and the sun/moon represents that.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 6, 2008)

I have 10....telling an autobiography in abstract.

The first two are small rosebuds entwined in barbed wired on each shoulder blade.  They represent early life in captivity.

The third is a long stemmed rosebud entwined in barbed wire on my abdomen, off center towards my right.  It signifies growth in a cage.

The fourth is an artists rendition of a  druid rune which symbolizes pain.  That is on my right bicep.  The choice of placement signifies that my strength (in my right arm) can withstand the pain [of the cage...]

The fifth is a gothic whirl on my lower spine, signifying blowing winds and upcoming change.

The sixth is a series of scallops on my left upper, outer thigh, representing armour or protection (as in a shield).

The seventh is my rendition of a coat of arms representing the Goddess.  It is on my left calf.

The eighth is a wreath of roses, some open, some buds encircling a stack of coloured gems, standing above a fantasy knife.  They represent beauty, value and strength....and show that a knife can cut hard and soft objects,equally.  I am each object.  This tattoo is on my left bicep, closest to my heart.

The ninth tattoo is a rose in full bloom with a long stem.  This tattoo begins between the two small rosebuds, continues the length of my spine, and ends just above the whirl.  It signifies opening to the sun, accepting oneself, and breaking free of any binds that held previously.

The last is at the nape of my neck, just above that knot at the top of my spine...it's an initial.  L for Lou.  That letter is blue.

All the tattoos that have roses in them have colour - the roses are red, the stems are green.  The gems are blue, green, purple, orange, pink.  The knife blade is a steel colour, the handle is entwined with yellow.   All the rest of the pieces are black.

I'm considering getting one more....a fleur di lis in honour of the Katrina victims and survivours and for the city of New Orleans.  I'd put it near or on a lower part of my leg...to show the journey that begins with a footstep towards recovery.


Why put tattoos on my body??  They are commitments to a lifetime of moments, moments that have shaped me.  They are signposts on a timeline.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jan 6, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> Neah, not my cup of tea. I changed my apperence way too many times, wouldn't be able to do that with tatoo. Personaly I just don't get it, why would you do that to yor body.


me too..........ditto^^^^^^I
you can imagine my concern when my husband called me and said he needed my permission for something.  I thought, "oh gracious, what is he up to?"
he asked me if he could get a tattoo.  I said, "heck no."  he asked again, telling me this and that and knowing he's a wonderful individual, I couldn't say no, what am I gonna do, spank him and send him to his room? I relented.  to my shock, it was me he put on his shoulder.   a really 'big' me


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 6, 2008)

Three. All black indian designs. Had numerous ear piercings but got away from that. Don't even remember the last time I noticed my tatoos.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 6, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> Neah, not my cup of tea. I changed my apperence way too many times, wouldn't be able to do that with tatoo. Personaly I just don't get it, why would you do that to yor body.


 
It's a personal choice and reason. 

Me, I don't have any. I would like one of my mother that would be with me forever near my heart, but, I am too chicken and I don't have the money to pay for someone good enough to do a good job for me to be happy with the way she looks.


----------



## middie (Jan 6, 2008)

I have three. One on my lower left leg above my ankle of an eagle with a heart in it's talons.

Another one on the left side of my chest of a red rose.

The third is on my lower back. It's a 3/4 wolf profile
in the center of a blue and purple tribal design.

I would like to get two more. One of a monarch butterfly for my grandfather.
The day he was buried, October 30th in West Virginia a huge monarch came out
of nowhere and perched on the flowers by his casket during the folding of the flag.
He was a Marine.

And I want one for my dad. I just haven't decided what to do for him yet.


----------



## sattie (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't have any... but I was 'this' close to getting one this weekend!  My best friend Beth whom I have only talked to on the phone and email for the past 2 years lives in Canada.  Her husband is a famous tattoo artist and does conventions all across the US and Canada.  The convention this past past weekend was in Austin, Texas.  When my friend told me they would be in Austin, I bought a plane ticket and flew there to meet her in person.  Never been to a tattoo convention and I have to tell you, I saw some really strange stuff!  Anyhow, we talked about getting my first tattoo, but it never happened....  I think I was a bit overwhelmed by it all.

Anyhow... I got to meet my best friend in person, she is totally awesome!  And I learned a thing or two about tatts!


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 7, 2008)

I have seen good ones and i've seen bad ones.......pay for a good one is all I can say......I hate needles and pain (how I had 2 children is  still a mystery today) and have never had one done or will.....unless one wants to invest in laser removal they're pretty much permanent----so go to a good tatoo artist if you're going to make this decision.......it's pretty permanent after they do it and will be expensive to remove if you don't like it.......my son got an awful one.........even he agrees and regrets it....


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 7, 2008)

middie said:


> I would like to get two more. One of a monarch butterfly for my grandfather. The day he was buried, October 30th in West Virginia a huge monarch came out of nowhere and perched on the flowers by his casket during the folding of the flag.


I had to laugh when I read this--not because I think what you said is funny. I think it is a very sweet thought.  The reason I laughed is that right after my mom's funeral we turned and looked toward the little pond just downhill from her grave.  There were some really beautiful ducks walking around in the grass near the pond.  I remember thinking how much my mom would like knowing that they were there.  But if I were ever to get a tattoo (99% sure I never will) I don't think I'd want a duck! 

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 7, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> I have seen good ones and i've seen bad ones.......pay for a good one is all I can say......I hate needles and pain (how I had 2 children is still a mystery today) and have never had one done or will.....unless one wants to invest in laser removal they're pretty much permanent----so go to a good tatoo artist if you're going to make this decision.......it's pretty permanent after they do it and will be expensive to remove if you don't like it.......my son got an awful one.........even he agrees and regrets it....


I have a high tolerance for pain, but the permanency of it is what would probably stop me (and the aging, gravity thing!).  They have some pretty realistic looking fake ones now--I think that would be more my style.  Unless I found a design I could be totally committed to, I would rather be able to change now and then.  On the other hand, if I had to pick one large tattoo, I would probably have a beautiful peacock in full plumage going up my lower back.  That will never happen, but that would be interesting!  I love peacocks!

Barbara


----------



## Mel! (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a long stemed red rose just under my waist on my back at the right side. 

Mel


----------



## letscook (Jan 7, 2008)

i think they are awful,  so many have them,  What are they going to look like when their 60. My daugher has 3cherries on her leg.  how will they look to people that would hire her, or when she a mother of 3 boys become a grama they will be dried up cherries on her leg.  As we get older the body shifts what will those cherries look like.  

I think it is a shame all the younger generation now at a drop of a hat get them, but of course the younger generation now only think day to day not at all whats to come down the road.

if you don't like your looks- you can always change your hair style,your weight, your style of clothes but a tatoo is forever.  

At 53 I think Ill go back to school and take up laser surgey, when all these kids wake up and realize they screwed up  -- I'll be a millionaire.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 7, 2008)

letscook said:


> I think it is a shame all the younger generation now at a drop of a hat get them, but of course the younger generation now only think day to day not at all whats to come down the road.
> 
> if you don't like your looks- you can always change your hair style,your weight, your style of clothes but a tatoo is forever.
> 
> At 53 I think Ill go back to school and take up laser surgey, when all these kids wake up and realize they screwed up -- I'll be a millionaire.


That's pretty much how I feel about it.  I have seen some tattoos that are interesting and some that are even pretty, but it is definitely a major commitment which shouldn't be done on a whim.  They just made tattooing legal here so I'm sure I will start seeing even more of them now.  

Barbara


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 7, 2008)

4 tats
one is an Ankh in green (symbols meaning Life)
The other 3 are a heart and the Amiga logo and Name (the Best computer ever made)

I have one earing with a Neodymium magnet on it that allows me listen to Electricity fluctuations around me. (it`s also great for hanging screws and small tools on when you need an extra pair of hands in an awkward position like up a ladder etc...)


----------



## Dodi (Jan 7, 2008)

I had this done years ago, I remember it hurts!


----------



## PytnPlace (Jan 7, 2008)

Not a chance!!   I don't get it.  I guess it's a generational thing, although I'm not that old.  My daughter talked about getting one for years, I said "No Way!"  As soon as she moved out she got one on her ankle, a big fancy version of an "I", the initial of her on again, off again best friend.  I think it was stooooopid decision!!!


----------



## love2"Q" (Jan 7, 2008)

my wife has two .. really nice .. they are our childrens star signs ..
i  am working on getting a couple


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 7, 2008)

My brother-in-law has a really tastefully done small bracelet on his upper arm---made out of small seagulls and being from Corpus Christi, TX, and a game fisherman it goes with his personality........


----------



## LEFSElover (Jan 7, 2008)

Dodi said:


> I had this done years ago, I remember it hurts!


but it's so pretty..............
I wouldn't and won't get one ever, it's not on my list of things to do.
but if I did, it would be a vine with the letters of our family name intwined into the vine, you'd not be able to see anything other than the vine itself, unless you looked really good


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 7, 2008)

I think if you are going to get a tatoo you need to think a long time on what you want what it means to you and where you want to put it. I have one tatoo between the middle of my back and my right shoulder blade its a Zuni Bear Fetish its unique and its mine. I was 38 years old and visiting my dad in Warner Robins, Georgia a big military base there. When I told him he had fit did not think it was appropiate at all when I showed him what I wanted and where, he liked the idea and told me which tatooist was the best. It was incredibly painful I actually started to go into shock he had to stop several times cold cloth for my head I almost quit during the outlining. He told me it was because my nerves were not used to that feeling and it would get better when he was filling in the color. His girlfriend gave me a beer to relax they also offered a shot of whiskey I shoulda taken it. Any way I got it done and have not regretted it except where I put it no one can see it.When I got back home told my mother what I did and she was so dissapointed until I showed it to her than she said maybe I should get a celtic armband


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 7, 2008)

I passed out when I had my ears pierced---scared the ####### out of my college roommates........so  I can identify, JG............celtic armband...what does that look like?


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 7, 2008)

letscook said:


> I think it is a shame all the younger generation now at a drop of a hat get them, but of course the younger generation now only think day to day not at all whats to come down the road.
> 
> if you don't like your looks- you can always change your hair style,your weight, your style of clothes but a tatoo is forever.
> 
> At 53 I think Ill go back to school and take up laser surgey, when all these kids wake up and realize they screwed up -- I'll be a millionaire.


 
I got my first tattoo when I was 38 years, hardly a kid or a member of the younger generation by any stretch.  You don't like tattoos, and that's fine for you....but getting a tattoo has nothing to do with how others see you or what's down the road.  It's about that moment in time, and wanting to keep it with you.  

How will mine look when I'm 60?  I don't care, they'll still be part of me and the decisions I made when I was younger.  I'll be 46 this year...still not a card carrying member of the younger generation, and still proud of my colour.  

Screwed up??  Hardly.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 7, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> I passed out when I had my ears pierced---scared the ####### out of my college roommates........so I can identify, JG............celtic armband...what does that look like?


 
 I almost passed out when I got my ears pierced I was 32 I had a delayed reaction I went to the grocery store right after all of a sudden I got hot all over,dizzy and sick to my stomach somehow I managed to not pass out.
A celtic arm band is just celtic designs tatooed around you upper arm.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 7, 2008)

letscook said:


> i think they are awful, so many have them, What are they going to look like when their 60. My daugher has 3cherries on her leg. how will they look to people that would hire her, or when she a mother of 3 boys become a grama they will be dried up cherries on her leg. As we get older the body shifts what will those cherries look like.
> 
> I think it is a shame all the younger generation now at a drop of a hat get them, but of course the younger generation now only think day to day not at all whats to come down the road.
> 
> ...


 I dont think any one should get a tatoo just to get one.I would never dream of going to a tatoo shop and just pick something it has to have meaning and you need to think long and hard as to where to put it. When I got mine I had an Indian Designs book and showed the guy what I wanted and I made sure that he used new needles. He ended up buying the book from me as he had nothing like that in his shop.I was 38 for goodness sake my body.But I hafto say young adults make poor decisions when it come to tatoos,piercings etc. I think you need to be a bit older when your not feeling so wild, rebellious and radical as we do when we are younger.


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 7, 2008)

perhaps you just have a low pain threshold?

I got my 1`st Tat at 16, shortly after I left "home".


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 7, 2008)

My 4 don't really count - it's just eyeliner, which, is already wearing off and needs to be redone.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 7, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> I think you need to be a bit older when your not feeling so wild, rebellious and radical as we do when we are younger.


I agree.  As with anything, there are exceptions, but for the most part having a little age and life-experience behind us can help us make more rational decisions about things that will be with us forever.    Tattoos aren't for me, and I can't imagine ever deciding to get one, but I have come to appreciate the art and symbolizm behind some of the ones I have seen.  As more people get them, they are becoming more of an artform than in the past.

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 7, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> My 4 don't really count - it's just eyeliner, which, is already wearing off and needs to be redone.


Oh my gosh, you brought back such a memory!  Do you remember back during the early '70s when some women (none I knew, but I saw them on TV) shaved off their eyebrows and had permanent eyebrows and eye-liner tattooed on with long curlicue designs that extended waaaay past their eyes?!  They were trying to start a new style, but it didn't catch on.  Those women are in their late 50s to early 70s now.  I wonder how they like it now?  Yikes!

Barbara


----------



## The Z (Jan 7, 2008)

I have one.  

It's a Native American armband design with two feathers hanging just low enough to peek out near my elbow when wearing a short-sleeved shirt.  I have had it for about 10 years (I'm 49 now) with no regrets.  The design and the colors used represent different spiritual and philosophical beliefs that I had then and continue to hold.

I don't think I'll get any more, but you never know.  Some see tattoos as permanent 'damage' while others view them as artistic forms of expression.  I think some are very nice, but I do believe that some people go a little overboard with them (note: acknowledging that *I believe*, not saying those with more than what I consider to be a tasteful amount to be 'wrong').  To each their own.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 7, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Oh my gosh, you brought back such a memory!  Do you remember back during the early '70s when some women (none I knew, but I saw them on TV) shaved off their eyebrows and had permanent eyebrows and eye-liner tattooed on with long curlicue designs that extended waaaay past their eyes?!  They were trying to start a new style, but it didn't catch on.  Those women are in their late 50s to early 70s now.  I wonder how they like it now?  Yikes!
> 
> Barbara



You were still in wild California then?


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 7, 2008)

Did anyone see the episode a few weeks ago of The Amazing Race, where the grandfather and grandson had a chance to get way ahead--IF they had a small design (2 calligraphy style F's, for "Fast Forward") tattooed on their arms?  Ten years ago I would have said it would be ridiculous to do that just to get ahead in the game.  I still don't think just getting ahead in the game would be good justification to do that, but James and I both said they should do it (they did) because it would be a small, tasteful looking way to remember an experience that most of us will never get to have.  

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 7, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> You were still in wild California then?


Yep!  But I'm sure they had TVs in the backwoods too!  

Barbara


----------



## Hawkeye16 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a celtic cross on the top of my right foot


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 7, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> ... if I did, it would be a vine with the letters of our family name intwined into the vine ...


 
It would have to be one big vine. I have 5 kids and only one of them doesn't have middle name.


----------



## QSis (Jan 7, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> My 4 don't really count - it's just eyeliner, which, is already wearing off and needs to be redone.


 
I'm not a fan of tattoos.  

However, if I wasn't so chicken about something going wrong near my eyes, and if it wasn't so easy to apply eyeliner, I'd get the ones you have, kitchenelf.  

Lee


----------



## elaine l (Jan 7, 2008)

I find the comments about aging and gravity rather amusing.  As we age lots of things aren't going to look so good but least of all the tattoo.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jan 7, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> My 4 don't really count - it's just eyeliner, which, is already wearing off and needs to be redone.


exactly why, when in my hairdressing days, when all my girlfriends were getting their eyes done and eyebrows done and lips lines, etc, I didn't jump on in.  they all got their certs to be legit tattoo artists of the face anyway, I didn't.  all my clients that I sent to these gal friends of mine, mostly got lips/eyelids/eyebrows done and every single solitary one of them had major fadage.  is that a word?  anyway, they all lost all of their color and repeatedly had to have everything redone and often, no thanks


----------



## *amy* (Jan 7, 2008)

QSis said:


> I'm not a fan of tattoos.
> 
> However, if I wasn't so chicken about something going wrong near my eyes, and if it wasn't so easy to apply *eyeliner*, I'd get the ones you have, kitchenelf.
> 
> Lee


 
Now, eyeliner (on my eyelids) I would consider. (Not with any curlyques ) Except, I'm a little nervous at the thought of needles close to my eyeballs. Haven't worn eyemakeup in the last few years & look a little like an albino - being so fair.  "Ahhh, Vanity. My favorite sin." (Al Pacino in Devil's Advocate). Now I just wear Dark glasses.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jan 7, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> It would have to be one big vine. I have 5 kids and only one of them doesn't have middle name.


it's an acronym for all of our names and it's the family corporation names that no one knows of except us and it means something to us, you'd not see any letters how I'd designed it but I'd know what it said.  again though, I won't be doing it unless I get a few horses........can you say branding iron


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 7, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> ... But have you seen the places wild hair springs up when a person gets older?? It's positively simian.


The worst part is that the eyesight starts slipping right about the same time, and carpal tunnel or arthritis make the dexterity in the tweezer-holding hand start to go!  So I've been told anyway! 

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow.....I hear you on the eyesight issue.....it's pretty bad when you've got to position your book between your toes crossed over your legs so that you can read the darn thing while relaxing on the beach.........carpal tunnel.....isn't that a landmark in Arizona?????  Pain in the fingers......doesn't everyone over age 55?


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 7, 2008)

Just kidding, Barbs, feeling old tonight I guess!!!!!!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 7, 2008)

I have some serious carpal tunnel I hate it but I wear braces at night on both wrists and they help alot they get me thru the day and no excruciating pain at night but once in a while a good amount of numbness.I hate it but have found a way to live with it.I also use a product that gives me some relief Purple Rub


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a friend whose sister owns an emu ranch  in Texas and this is exactly the stuff that they are raised for--they supposedly  make the best cream products ever.........very  rich in nutrients.........so sorry that you're having to deal with c.t., Jpmcgrew.......I just have the beginnings of it and I hate it...........


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 7, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> I have a friend whose sister owns an emu ranch in Texas and this is exactly the stuff that they are raised for--they supposedly make the best cream products ever.........very rich in nutrients.........so sorry that you're having to deal with c.t., Jpmcgrew.......I just have the beginnings of it and I hate it...........


Yes its a terrible thing to deal with especially when you like to use your hands but this product seems to help.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't have a tattoo but I actually find them very attractive. I think a guy with a full sleeve is kinda fascinating. Maybe it's the bad boy thing? My 2 oldest sons each have one tattoo that they got after they left home. It didn't bother me when they told me. My father was in the Navy for 21 years and had the tattoos to prove it! He died 3 years ago and at the age of 76, some of those tattoos were 58 years old but they didn't look bad or distorted. They were definitely faded, though.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 7, 2008)

I wouldn't know about 55 expat--I won't be there for a looooooong time!  LOL  Okay, 5 more years, which should be here by next week as fast as time has been flying by the last few years!

Carpal Tunnel--yuck.  My hands are asleep most of the time it seems, and often when I pick things up with my left hand (even something small like a paper clip) my hand (mainly through my middle finger and middle of my hand) "twangs."  That is the only way I can describe it.  That is a horrible feeling--kind of like being shocked with electricity.

To semi-tie this back in with the original topic, I guess no one would want me to give them a tattoo!  Along with having absolutely no artistic talent, how would you like me to handle the needles with my hands asleep?!  Ouch!

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 8, 2008)

really that's the time to have it if your hands are asleep......just kidding.......if my wrist is pressed just right it rsponds immediately to any pressure...........


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 8, 2008)

I'll actually be at 55 in 2 more years......but CT has already set in.....would love a tattoo but don't think the old fogie kids could handle it...hahaha!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 8, 2008)

I have some old fogie kids in my family, too, and I can never figure out where they came from!





expatgirl said:


> I'll actually be at 55 in 2 more years......but CT has already set in.....would love a tattoo but don't think the old fogie kids could handle it...hahaha!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 8, 2008)

...........i Do!


----------



## LT72884 (Jan 8, 2008)

sattie said:


> I don't have any... but I was 'this' close to getting one this weekend!  My best friend Beth whom I have only talked to on the phone and email for the past 2 years lives in Canada.  Her husband is a famous tattoo artist and does conventions all across the US and Canada.  The convention this past past weekend was in Austin, Texas.  When my friend told me they would be in Austin, I bought a plane ticket and flew there to meet her in person.  Never been to a tattoo convention and I have to tell you, I saw some really strange stuff!  Anyhow, we talked about getting my first tattoo, but it never happened....  I think I was a bit overwhelmed by it all.
> 
> Anyhow... I got to meet my best friend in person, she is totally awesome!  And I learned a thing or two about tatts!



I bet i know him. My cousin is a world famous pin striper and painter for hot rods. He has painted on various shows such as Monster Garage and Pimp my ride. He has tats all over him. I was going to go to the international tattoo convention when it came to Salt Lake, even though i dont have any and dont really like them. I still wanted to go because my cousin was there with his display of cars. But i didnt make it. I bet your friend was there too. i bet they know each other. 

Tattoos for me are just not my thing. I do like some of them but i still wont get one.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jan 8, 2008)

LT72884 said:


> I bet i know him. My cousin is a world famous pin striper and painter for hot rods. He has painted on various shows such as Monster Garage and Pimp my ride.


well let me just ask you this, does he know anyone that could redo or work on a Mopar? oh do let me knowwe've got one in need in the garage...

our sons probably have 15 between them.
much to their father and my shegrin, I was so angry at them both.
the little one so looks up to his big brother that of course, he had to follow.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 8, 2008)

If your body is a temple, why can't we paint the walls?

I am fully sleeved on on arm, a majority of the other, have the right calf done, started on my back, and can't wait to get under the gun again! 

Tattooing is the worlds "second" oldest profession. It has come far from a right of passage, or something criminals have, tattooing is an art form. 

I am actually more surprised at the comments I get from, cough*"older" people, in particular, older ladies. They seem fascinated and want to hear about it and touch them. 

Tattoos are a very personal thing, regardless of if they are on display for the word to see, or covered up and hidden and "just for you".


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 8, 2008)

It certainly is an old art form for instance the Mauri sp? tribes in New Zealand have elaborate tatoos even on their faces even the woman have them.In Japan it was also art. Many cultures have some way of permanantly decorating themselves. Im sure it was the sailors of old times picked up the art in their travels and of course people in the military also. Its interesting I would love to learn more. By the way its alot less painful now a days as the old method is I think a is sharp bone or tooth and they go around tou body basically tapping in with a sort of hammer.Very painful and the danger of infection enormous.
I will hafto remember a move I saw once.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 8, 2008)

Found it it my cool movie guide the movie is called Irezumi filmed in 1983 in Japanese with English subtitles.I saw it along time ago but recognized the title when I looked it up. Well worth watching.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 8, 2008)

it goes back long before that too. They have turned up frozen ice mummy's with tattoos, and once studied, the tattooed areas corresponded with the exact areas that they still use to this day in regards to acupuncture.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jan 8, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> it goes back long before that too. They have turned up frozen ice mummy's with tattoos, and once studied, the tattooed areas corresponded with the exact areas that they still use to this day in regards to acupuncture.


well then speaking of accupuncture, does it help with tinitus?


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 8, 2008)

acupuncture does. I used to go for carpo and tennis elbow. Worked wonders.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 5, 2008)

my son has tattoos , some he has done himself.   Some he put on ex wife while they were still married.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 5, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> well then speaking of accupuncture, does it help with tinitus?


 
It didn't help me. I had acupunture years ago, hoping to help me hear again.


----------



## sattie (Feb 5, 2008)

*I guess not for me either!*



LT72884 said:


> I bet i know him. My cousin is a world famous pin striper and painter for hot rods. He has painted on various shows such as Monster Garage and Pimp my ride. He has tats all over him. I was going to go to the international tattoo convention when it came to Salt Lake, even though i dont have any and dont really like them. I still wanted to go because my cousin was there with his display of cars. But i didnt make it. I bet your friend was there too. i bet they know each other.
> 
> Tattoos for me are just not my thing. I do like some of them but i still wont get one.


 

Yea, I don't think they are for me, at least at this point in my life.  But who knows, things could change.  

You may know him, his place is called Flesh Works Tattoo studio, located on the island in Vancouver.  He has been all over the place!


----------



## goodgiver (Feb 5, 2008)

*Tattoos*

I have a tattoo in the top of my left arm that is highly visible. It is of the Doctors shield and a snake ( hope you all know what I mean). The reason for doing this is I hate wearing medical alert bracelets cause they are always getting in the way and I also hate wearing medical alert necklaces, cause it is very difficult when weraing normal jewelry. The tattoo also has in the circle the sign of a diabetic and COPD. All of which is very improtant to anyone who finds me. I really do not think that I would ever do a tattoo for cosmetic reasons. I am not sorry I had it done and this way the info will always be with me.


----------



## Wart (Feb 5, 2008)

Nope, not for me.

1) Nothing I want or care to be identified as for the rest of my life.

2) Trendy, just another instance of everyone trying to be different by doing the same thing.

But mostly:

3) A long, LONG time ago I read an interview with Benny Goodman. He was asked why he wore conventional suits and had a conventional appearance instead of the 'fashion of the day' worn by the other hot musicians.

Goodman answered was, not an exact quote, what makes people special and unique is not worn on the outside.

Unfortunately our societies have come to place more value on appearance than on what lays inside.

4) Tats use to mean something. At least that was my perception. This perception is founded on my Uncles tat, a Bulldog with U.S.M.C. WWII and Korea.


----------



## LEFSElover (Feb 5, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> can't wait to get under the gun again!


Oh gad, I just reread that.  ^^^^^^^^^^ The "needle" gun right?
uff da.

One that my son got was of two sparrows. One over his heart, the other on the other side of his chest. It represents to him, his best friend that was killed in a car accident. At that one, I couldn't be mad at either, as his best friend "Danny Boy" was one incredible individual...


Wart said:


> Goodmans answer was, not an exact quote, what makes people special and unique is not worn on the outside.Unfortunately our societies have come to place more value on appearance than on what lays inside.Tats use to mean something. At least that was my perception. This perception is founded on my Uncles tat, a Bulldog with U.S.M.C. WWII and Korea.


Totally agree with you Wart.  Which is why I didn't pitch a fit when my son got the USCG and a ship put on his back with their motto.  Very proud of his service and him...


----------



## QSis (Feb 6, 2008)

Great post, Wart!

Lee


----------



## VeraBlue (Feb 6, 2008)

Wart said:


> Nope, not for me.
> 
> 1) Nothing I want or care to be identified as for the rest of my life.
> 
> ...


 

Naturally, you are entitled to your opinion regarding tattoos....but not having any of your own doesn't actually give your arguments any additional weight.  On the contrary, it detracts from them.  If you don't have any, or more importantly, don't want them, you could never understand the impetus behind a decision to get one.  Frankly, it has nothing to do with conforming or trying to be different.  It has nothing to do being special or unique, or where you wear 'it'.   And finally, tattoos most certainly do mean something.  Read my initial response to this thread if you doubt that.  One does not have to serve in a war or be part of a military unit to have a tattoo with meaning.  To suggest to the father that the names and dates of his childrens' births or the young woman who loves butterflies that their choices lack significance is insulting.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 6, 2008)

My tattoo has  a lot of meaning it took me over a year to decide on it. It can't make me special or unique because its on my back and I always have shirt on.My only regret is I would have had it somewhere different so people can see it.


----------



## QSis (Feb 6, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> Naturally, you are entitled to your opinion regarding tattoos....but not having any of your own doesn't actually give your arguments any additional weight. On the contrary, it detracts from them. If you don't have any, or more importantly, don't want them, you could never understand the impetus behind a decision to get one. Frankly, it has nothing to do with conforming or trying to be different. It has nothing to do being special or unique, or where you wear 'it'. And finally, tattoos most certainly do mean something. Read my initial response to this thread if you doubt that. One does not have to serve in a war or be part of a military unit to have a tattoo with meaning. To suggest to the father that the names and dates of his childrens' births or the young woman who loves butterflies that their choices lack significance is insulting.


 
Well, you sure read a lot of different words and implications in Wart's post than I did, Vera.  

Your opinions are as arguable as anyone else's, regardless of whether they are presented as fact.

Lee


----------



## Wart (Feb 6, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> Naturally, you are entitled to your opinion regarding tattoos....



Why, Thank You!!

I'm highly opinionated and usually am not shy on sharing them.



> but not having any of your own doesn't actually give your arguments any additional weight.  On the contrary, it detracts from them.



Wouldn't it be convenient for you if only that were true.

[





> If you don't have any, or more importantly, don't want them, you could never understand the impetus behind a decision to get one.



What makes this point nonsense is, by your reasoning, no one can hope to understand the motivations of any action unless that person partakes of that action.

So no one can hope to understand , say , a rapist or murderer or CEO unless that person is or has been a rapist, murderer or CEO.

That's just childish.




> Frankly, it has nothing to do with conforming or trying to be different.



No?



> It has nothing to do being special or unique, or where you wear 'it'.



No?

My #3, what you are comes from inside, how can anyone argue with that?

It's my personal belief the more one tries to project who and what they are on the outside the less there is on the inside.



> And finally, tattoos most certainly do mean something.



They sure do, just ask any anthropologist, sociologist, psychiatrist or psychologist. Probably a few other 'ologists' too!




> To suggest to the father that the names and dates of his childrens' births or the young woman who loves butterflies that their choices lack significance is insulting.



{WOW!, the nerves hit when not trying!}

Well, billions of people on earth, there will always be someone to take exception to anything.

I think this fad or trend of getting tattooed is most significant. Mostly in the questions it raises about the ... no sugar coat .... mental pathology of the person being inked.

That will rub some the wrong way. Oh well.

I could write more, about trying to stand out from the crowd, Jerry Springer, Non conformist conformity, marketing hooking into tribal identity, and so on.


----------



## Wart (Feb 6, 2008)

QSis said:


> Well, you sure read a lot of different words and implications in Wart's post than I did, Vera.




Yes, I think she did.

I hate it when people put words in my 'mouth'.

My opines and beliefs are usually enough to cause me trouble on their own, I don't need help.


----------



## elaine l (Feb 6, 2008)

Tattoos, who has 'em?

This is the title of the thread not who doesn't have them and what do think of the people who do?  

Seems like you brushed a lot of us with the same stroke there Walt.  Just your opinion I know.  And this is just my two cents.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 6, 2008)

Bottom line is its my body and I will do what I please with it and I don't really care what other people think. So if you color your hair or wear a certain style you can't project what is on the inside? Rubbish!
You could look at it this way that what you put on the outside is also showing more about whats on the inside. I still don't think anyone should get a tattoo just get one. It should have meaning.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 6, 2008)

Wart said:


> Nope, not for me.
> 
> 1) Nothing I want or care to be identified as for the rest of my life.
> 
> ...




Trendy?
perhaps...for those that ARE trendy. 

Meaningful, indeed. Every bit of ink on my body is significant to me, and will be in 30 years, or 50 years, or 70 years(if I live that long,lol). 

As far as society placing value on the externals, versus the internals, I deal with that on a daily basis, but guess what, I am the guy covered in tattoos that most would thing is a hoodlum, or ex con. BUT, you would not believe how many people don't care, because the know me, and who I am. If you surround yourself with people that are open minded and honest, and not trend monkeys, I find the quality of life is much better. And for those that DO judge, I don't need them in my life, mo one should judge. And for those that are curious and ask about my tatts(happens almost daily it seems) I make it a point to reflect who I am , tell them a bit about the story illustrated upon my skin, and it is normally very well received. The most curious people seem to be older, and I almost always hear, "I always wanted to get one".

My tattoos are, were, and will continue to be my choice. Unless you have ever gotten one, you will not understand. You will find most people get either 1 tatt, and love it forever, or get one, and it starts the "addiction".


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 6, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> Trendy?
> perhaps...for those that ARE trendy.
> 
> Meaningful, indeed. Every bit of ink on my body is significant to me, and will be in 30 years, or 50 years, or 70 years(if I live that long,lol).
> ...


 
 Another thing, its no party getting a tattoo most of them are extremely painful to get at least it was for me.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 6, 2008)

no pain, no stain.

I like the endorphine rush. the longest I have sat straight was about 8 hours, and towards the end, I was whooped! Had a bad body crash after, with a slight fever, typical reaction to a large patch of self induced "road rash". Typically, the longest I will go at a time now is 4-5hours, depending on what area is getting worked on.


----------



## The Z (Feb 6, 2008)

I'll just put my 2c into this Wart/Vera fray... errr...'discussion'.

*Wart...* You are indeed being very judgmental in stating what is, essentially, your opinion.  You did say (not twisting words but trying to interpret) that "tats *use* to mean something..."  Is that NOT implying that NOW they don't?  And when you say "Trendy, just another instance of *everyone* trying to be different by doing the same thing", are you NOT painting, if you will, all who sport tattoos with the same needle and purpose?

'fads' and 'trends' are used to describe the choice to get a tattoo.  I'm quite certain that is not the case for everyone who chooses to get one.  While you do not seem to understand why people (other than in your broad stroke generalizations) might get tattoos, you seem quick to pull the 'pathology' card on the behavior (unless it's your uncle's bulldog... gimme a break).

I agree that it really is what is "on the inside that counts" most.  But we ARE living in a _society_.  Are you honestly saying you do nothing to conform to the norms and yes, trends, of the society?

*Vera...  *I believe your response to be well-written and insightful.  I tried to give you some Karma for it but the site wouldn't let me.  Well said.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 6, 2008)

Wart said:


> It's my personal belief the more one tries to project who and what they are on the outside the less there is on the inside.



And honestly, this is just an ignorant statement, and I am NOT speaking for myself. You might just be surprised who has tattoos, ranging from Judges and High Level CEO, I know, because I have met, hung out, dined, and discussed at great length tattooing with these types of people. Just because a suit and tie is on the outside, you don't know what is under that.

and just another little interesting read: And from 11 years ago, at that...

The Changing Cultural Status of Tattoo Art: A Report


"The market demographics for tattoo services are now skewed heavily toward mainstream customers. Tattooing today is the sixth-fastest-growing retail business in the United States. The single fastest growing demographic group seeking tattoo services is, to the surprise of many, middle-class suburban women.


  Tattooing is recognized by government agencies as both an art form and a profession and tattoo-related art work is the subject of museum, gallery and educational institution art shows across the United States."



Not to mention, the whole article might open your eyes to something outside your box. Not saying it will change your mind, or how you feel(neither is my intention), but just putting something out there.


----------



## fireweaver (Feb 6, 2008)

a good friend of mine from a former job once told me that men get tattoos when their friends do, somewhere between a rite of passage and a fun time with the buddies.  women get tattoos to mark things in their lives.  probably a sexist oversimplification, since i've met people of both genders who just picked something silly out of the flash art books at the parlor, but i do know far more women who will tell you a deeply personal story about each drop of ink ("this was my PhD", "this was my miscarriage", etc).

i have this amazing image of vines twined on the biohazard symbol in my head (i'm a biomedical researcher), but i've never found someone who can draw it the way i can see it.  until then, i'm not ready to have it done.  i've had the design in my head for 5+ years now, though, and i'm still not sick of it.  

and people, you know how a pic is worth a thousand words?  the *one* we've had here is lovely!  so post some more!!


----------



## VeraBlue (Feb 6, 2008)

elaine l said:


> Tattoos, who has 'em?
> 
> This is the title of the thread not who doesn't have them and what do think of the people who do?
> 
> Seems like you brushed a lot of us with the same stroke there Walt.  Just your opinion I know.  And this is just my two cents.




I agree....  I don't condone censorship of any kind...but on the other hand, I wouldn't respond to a thread about say, off-road SUV racing, simply because I don't do it, I won't do it, and I have no knowledge about what it takes to do it.  A thread regarding body modification (which I wonder what it's even doing on a food board) gets nasty quickly almost the minute the naysayers show up.  It's not just that they say nay, because some are quite capable of of that without the judgements and ill informed opinions.  Rather it's that they say nay and proceed to paint general brush strokes about those who say yay with everything from being mentally disordered to being unable to have an original thought.  

I'm very proud of my tattoos and the journey of life they represent.  I look forward to warmer weather every year so they'll be visible.  Huzzah to the person who said they are snapshots into the soul, because that's exactly what they are in my case.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 6, 2008)

This has been an interesting thread and I've learned a lot from it.

Having said that, I  am still interested in getting a tattoo.  Buck and I have talked about my interest in doing so.  He agrees but doesn't think I'll follow through.  Perhaps that's the case.  Only time will tell.

However, my reason to get a tattoo, an  American flag over my left breast, is simply a patriotic one.  I so LOVE my country and  I always (every day) wear an American flag pin in the same space on my clothing.  My love of my country is very deep-seated since my father loved our country and instilled that in me and my siblings.

So, a tattoo is a very personal thing for me and others, which I can understand.


----------



## radhuni (Feb 6, 2008)

In our society it is considered that tattoos are only for tribals and gypsys, although nowadays many models, filmstars and ultramoderns get tattoos and teenagers are copying them. 

I don't got any tattoos and it is also hard to find that traditional people like me getting any tattoos.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 7, 2008)

One could always just try a temporary tattoo. About 3 years ago I had a big party for all the girls on the ranch including the summer help. The theme was tattoos. I ordered a slew of temp tattoos. The girls went wild. I still have a bunch of them. This is what they got to choose from,rain forest frogs,butterflies,birds of prey,birds,angels,sun,moon and stars, reptiles,belly button tattoos,snakes,celtic art,mermaids,celtic armbands,samurai warriors, tribal body art,animals, roses,wild cats, Frieda Kahlo art,insects, eygyption, aztec etc. I bought them at Doverpuplications. Come to think of it I still have enough to throw yet another tattoo party.


----------



## Wart (Feb 8, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> A thread regarding body modification (which I wonder what it's even doing on a food board) gets nasty quickly almost the minute the naysayers show up.



It's the off topic section of the forum.

About getting nasty, I think my initial post was well written and respectful.

It wasn't until someone went up my backside ..... I didn't start the nasty.

Far as me not being allowed to or that I shouldn't express an opinion on something I wouldn't do? What a childish thought.

So, do you have opinions on thieves and lairs? By YOUR reasoning if you have an opinion on thieves and lairs  you must be a thief and a lier.

Your rational, not mine.

I would say it's that type of 'rational' that turned the thread nasty.


----------



## Wart (Feb 8, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> One could always just try a temporary tattoo.




Better yet, there is a photographic process for applying skin art.

There is a particular mix, I think it's used for palladium printing, that is applied to the skin and allowed to soak in. Then a negative is taped over the area and the area exposed to sunlight , etc. Takes quite a while.

Then the negative is removed and the area fixed.

Extremely High Def skin art that lasts up to three months.

Read about it in the early 80's, been thinking about it since. Usually around Halloween.

Thing is, My #1, way back then I looked down the road and realized there was nothing I wanted to identify with forever. Lets say I got a TAT that defined me when I was  25, that means I'll be projecting to the world that I'm 25 no matter how much I grow.


----------



## Wart (Feb 8, 2008)

Finally, for this round, my left ear is pierced. I've worn nothing but a diamond stud in it. A bottle of Jim Beam, large gauge needle, starter stud ... And I was 26? I think.

Not like I don't have some clue, BUT:

I have this sister in law. Last time I saw her she had 30 or 40 something piercings in each ear. And talking about getting more. You gotta admit that's just a little bit out there.

Then this guy shacks up with her for years before marriage. They both got tongue studs except, she got one for a woman, he got one for a man. I don't care which way someone goes, or if they flop back and forth, or if their both ways at once, more important things to care about. I just wish he quit showing it to me.

Best one is, SIL has a tat of a vine. Starts 'somewhere' under her 'belt buckle', works it's way up the stomach to over the shoulder and on her back. Where the others at the In Laws Oohed and Ahhed the only thing I could think was, Darn, It's so gnarly down there it supports plant life! If I live another 50 years I'll probably still laugh at that.


So, If someone wants to fall into one of the latest trends to befall our societies(s), have at it. It's your body, do with it what you want. 


If you don't like it when someone has questions or wonders about you because of what you've done to your body, Suck it up. Get over it. If your that touchy on the subject then mayhaps you shouldn't discuss it outside of ink forums. That way you'll have plenty of reinforcements. And you'll have plenty of people to tell you your 'righteous' without much fear of an alternate point of view.


Like I wrote, my initial posting in this thread was well written and respectful. I had no intention of hitting a nerve.

I didn't have a problem till someone went up my butt.

Maybe the problem isn't me. 

Think about it.


----------



## GB (Feb 8, 2008)

Wart said:


> Last time I saw her she had 30 or 40 something piercings in each ear. And talking about getting more. You gotta admit that's just a little bit out there.


No we do not have to admit that. Just because that is your belief does not mean that has to be others beliefs. We most certainly do not have to admit that and to come into a thread about body modification and expect that of others is just ignorant and presumptuous. 




Wart said:


> Like I wrote, my initial posting in this thread was well written and respectful. I had no intention of hitting a nerve.
> 
> I didn't have a problem till someone went up my butt.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but it does not matter how many times you tell us your initial post was well written and respectful that does not make it so. I could type that I am 8 feet tall and live on the moon. I could type that a thousand times. That does not make it so.



Wart said:


> Trendy, just another instance of everyone trying to be different by doing the same thing.





Wart said:


> Unfortunately our societies have come to place more value on appearance than on what lays inside.


Telling people _ in a body modification thread_ that the reason they are doing it is just because it is trendy when they have already told you otherwise is rude and disrespectful. telling people that they place more value on what is on the outside then the inside when they have told you otherwise is rude and disrespectful. 

Maybe the problem is you? Think about it.

I do not have any tattoos. I do not generally find them attractive. It also happens to be against my religion, even though most do not know of or care to follow that law. I have the highest respect for people who do have them though. If they want to get them then more power to them. I have seen a small handful that I have really liked. It just is not something for me. That does not mean it is not something for them.


----------



## LEFSElover (Feb 9, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> A thread regarding body modification (which I wonder what it's even doing on a food board)


 
VB, I started this thread, just as many people do on here "Discusscooking" on the "off topic" section for a reason, < it's not about food. Just as others do too. Sorry if it's in the wrong place, but it's no different than " do you like my puppy"/"the name game"/"DH is a dork"/"venting"/"excuse me while I scream"/"what book are you reading right now"/ "what's your weather outside"/etc. And as we all know, no one had to respond. I'm glad they did though as I just told you in the PM I sent to you.​


Katie E said:


> This has been an interesting thread and I've learned a lot from it. An American flag over my left breast, is simply a patriotic one. I so LOVE my country and I always (every day) wear an American flag pin in the same space on my clothing. My love of my country is very deep-seated since my father loved our country and instilled that in me and my siblings.So, a tattoo is a very personal thing for me and others, which I can understand.


 
I see your point and the points of others too. I agree about this thread starting me thinking in a direction I hadn't previously. As I stated on here somewhere, our family name as a branch in leaves, the letters being the leaves, no one could read what it said, it's personal to me and my husband and children, it's all our names. It's only 5 letters so that would equal 5 leaves. Like you, I bet I probably won't ever do it. But thinking about it has been something I 'have' done. And like someone else wrote on here, I envision it in my mind, but it's not doable on skin so far as I can see.​


----------



## VeraBlue (Feb 9, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> VB, I started this thread, just as many people do on here "Discusscooking" on the "off topic" section for a reason, < it's not about food. Just as others do too. Sorry if it's in the wrong place, but it's no different than " do you like my puppy"/"the name game"/"DH is a dork"/"venting"/"excuse me while I scream"/"what book are you reading right now"/ "what's your weather outside"/etc. And as we all know, no one had to respond. I'm glad they did though as I just told you in the PM I sent to you.​
> 
> I see your point and the points of others too. I agree about this thread starting me thinking in a direction I hadn't previously. As I stated on here somewhere, our family name as a branch in leaves, the letters being the leaves, no one could read what it said, it's personal to me and my husband and children, it's all our names. It's only 5 letters so that would equal 5 leaves. Like you, I bet I probably won't ever do it. But thinking about it has been something I 'have' done. And like someone else wrote on here, I envision it in my mind, but it's not doable on skin so far as I can see.​



I'm glad you started this thread.  I'm quite proud of my body art, and was pleased to tell the story of them.   I'll be in the Quarter in a couple of months.  If the timing is right, I may get that fleur di lis while I'm there.


----------



## LEFSElover (Feb 11, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> I'm glad you started this thread.  I'm quite proud of my body art, and was pleased to tell the story of them.   I'll be in the Quarter in a couple of months.  If the timing is right, I may get that fleur di lis while I'm there.


I asked my husband about his tatts two nights ago.  Asked him if he was happy with them both.  He said yes, but now, wishes he would have gone to someone else as he wishes my mouth was more correct.  Oh well.  He says would have liked to go to that gal on LAInk as she used to be in North Hollywood.
Good luck with your fleur di lis and make sure you go to someone really good


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Aug 8, 2008)

I got 3.

A bull on the left bicep
a unfinished lehprchuan on the right bicep and then a blue checy bowtie above that.

The bull has alot of ddep meaning,  realized the bull/ tuarus thing after the fact.  
The leprechaun was to fill the void i felt,  i like symetrical stuff so i jsut looked off and its msotly becuase im 50% irish.  

the bowtie was my first tattoo and its pretty high on the arm.  

i got pics somewhere.  ill post them later


----------



## luvs (Aug 8, 2008)

mine is a rosary wrapped around my left arm below my elbow. i love that tattoo, & other people compliment me often.
i say, if you like tatoos, they're your choice. 
i love to look at people's ink.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Aug 8, 2008)

Maybe I should get a tatto on my arm of Bobby Flay with the words "Grill It!" underneath, LOL.
I once toyed with the idea of getting one, but never have. Hey, what about a tattoo of hair on the top of my head? I have been told that apparently I have a bald spot growing there... it is completely false of course!


----------



## deelady (Aug 8, 2008)

_*I have* _*hieroglyphics going down my spine that means "Put your past behind you"*
*It represents a difficult time in my life that I really learned some important life lessons from ....so even though I would never choose to return to those times I am proud that I was able to learn and grow from them.*


----------



## Chico Buller (Aug 8, 2008)

You might find this hard to believe, but I have been a Harley rider (and a club member) for about four decades.

I do not have even one tattoo.  *None at all*.  I'm too cheap, I buy chrome.  This is my present Harley, a 95-inch cammed HD Dyna Glide I call "Black Betty."


----------



## middie (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm up to 4 now. Just got a monarch butterly on my right shoulder a week ago


----------



## Maverick2272 (Aug 8, 2008)

Yea, I'll take Black Betty over a tattoo anyday! Would love one of those... and yea I may be a wanna be but even I know it _has_ to be a Harley!


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 8, 2008)

our ds's have enough to last me a knifetime, I mean a lifetime..................


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 8, 2008)

middie said:


> I'm up to 4 now. Just got a monarch butterly on my right shoulder a week ago



Middie, how much do you love the sensation?  What about that before buzz rush?  You can almost taste it, yes?

I didn't get the fluer di lis when I was in NOLA last spring.   I'll get it this autumn.
I can hardly wait for that 'day of' buzz.


----------



## Chico Buller (Aug 8, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:
			
		

> Yea, I'll take Black Betty over a tattoo anyday! Would love one of those... and yea I may be a wanna be but even I know it _has_ to be a Harley!


 
I just had that *front end* put on this winter when I had the top-end work done. It's from the CVO series they use on their factory customs.

Forks. Fender. Wheel. Tire. Cables. Triple trees. 5,500 dollars.

(Had her dyno tuned.  Betty screams like a young man's dreams.)


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 8, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> Middie, how much do you love the sensation?  What about that before buzz rush?  You can almost taste it, yes?
> 
> I didn't get the fluer di lis when I was in NOLA last spring.   I'll get it this autumn.
> I can hardly wait for that 'day of' buzz.


that is almost very weird to me that  you think that way, feel that way about 'that' ^^^ what you wrote, man.  I guess what they say about them being addictive/addicting must be very true.  different strokes I suppose


----------



## Maverick2272 (Aug 8, 2008)

Chico Buller said:


> I just had that *front end* put on this winter when I had the top-end work done. It's from the CVO series they use on their factory customs.
> 
> Forks. Fender. Wheel. Tire. Cables. Triple trees. 5,500 dollars.
> 
> (Had her dyno tuned.  Betty screams like a young man's dreams.)



Sweet, but quite a layout of cash. but hey when it's your baby it's worth it though. I would just love to be able to own one. Love the last line too, LOL.


----------



## Chico Buller (Aug 8, 2008)

Not to hijack, but Betty came as a stock 88-inch twin cam. I had the engine rebuilt to 95 inches before I took delivery.  She's EFI.

This winter I had the push-rods and the cams replaced for more low end and passing power. I had also purchased a "race tuner." That's little interface unit about the size of a pack of cigarettes that allows the mechanic to "talk" directly to Betty at every point of the RPM band when she's strapped to a dynamometer.

You should see the dyno print out. Perfect fuel utilization at every point. Torque and BHP rise together and cross about 5,500 RPM. The CPU has a rev-limiter at 6,200.

Second and third gear on an acceleration ramp is quite "sporty."


----------



## middie (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm not a fan of the sensation VB. Although I barely felt the one on my shoulder at all.
I do like the before rush you get though. That's pretty neat.


----------



## GB (Aug 9, 2008)

Lets try to keep this thread about tatoos guys. Feel free to start a new thread about bikes if you want though.


----------



## meshoo96 (Aug 9, 2008)

I got my first one 2 weeks ago. It's a pink tulip on my left shoulder. My mom passed away from cancer when I was 9. Tulips were one of her favorite flowers. So I got the word Mom with '49-'82 through the stem. I never considered myself a tattoo person and couldn't get one just because. This was a long process for me to decide to get it...over a year...I'm happy and don't regret it which is what counts for me.


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 9, 2008)

meshoo96 said:


> I got my first one 2 weeks ago. It's a pink tulip on my left shoulder. My mom passed away from cancer when I was 9. Tulips were one of her favorite flowers. So I got the word Mom with '49-'82 through the stem. I never considered myself a tattoo person and couldn't get one just because. This was a long process for me to decide to get it...over a year...I'm happy and don't regret it which is what counts for me.


I love your story mesh, you really loved your mom. Very special. Now see that makes sense to me. Much like my husbands first ever not even two years ago. His whole right shoulder is me. How could I get mad at that? Plus, I know he can never stray very far, I occupy his right arm [and he's a BIG guy]for all the world and any would be suitors to see.


----------



## luvs (Aug 14, 2008)

found a pic of my tatoo.
oops... photo was normal. you could see my tattoo.
better pic under jackweet's photos.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Aug 23, 2008)

Finally foudn a bad pic of 1 of them


----------



## RoseGetzCookn (Aug 23, 2008)

*Tattoos*

Reply to letscook, it sounds as though you have common sense, in the real world, many youngsters think they are cool, once done sometimes when they get older they regret them and have all sorts of problems trying to remove them, also in Australia Dr's have discovered that placing peircings and tattoos on your body makes you more suseptible to Hep C which is the lowest degree of Hepatitis but can also make your body ill, let me know when you open your laser surgery business, we can do a trans-continental US/Aust radical laser tattoo removal and make big bucks.


----------



## smoke king (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow-wish  I'd seen this post yesterday-My wife just gave me a gift certificate for some "ink" for our anniversary - which I thought, and still think is probably the coolest and most imaginative gift I've ever recieved. But, I was telling someone about it and this person told me, in no uncertain terms, that tattoos were frowned upon by the church and considered "desecrating" ones body. 

Now I'm not religious in a "devout" sense, but I do have my beliefs and I'll stand by them, so this got me to thinking-and I started a thread yesterday!!

I've come to realize that as long as it has meaning, art is art-so I think it will be OK. My life has revolved around music for the last 30 years, and while it hasn't made me rich, it is the one thing that I have _always_ been passionate about-so I'm sure that whatever I get, it will somehow reflect that.

Or, I may just get Woody Woodpecker smoking a cigar (just kidding!) I'll post pics after its done!.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 25, 2008)

I am getting the final shading done on one of my sleeves this weekend, I can not wait! The guy doing my work has become a fast friend, and does some insane work, and I look forward to him working on me. Need to touch up the other sleeve, and then work starts on the chest again...


----------



## luvs (Aug 25, 2008)

RoseGetzCookn said:


> Reply to letscook, it sounds as though you have common sense, in the real world, many youngsters think they are cool, once done sometimes when they get older they regret them and have all sorts of problems trying to remove them, also in Australia Dr's have discovered that placing peircings and tattoos on your body makes you more suseptible to Hep C which is the lowest degree of Hepatitis but can also make your body ill, let me know when you open your laser surgery business, we can do a trans-continental US/Aust radical laser tattoo removal and make big bucks.


 
rose, you're not more suseptible by getting tattooesl, you get hep from unsterile tatoo equipment IF a previous patron was a hep carrier & thier equipment was not cleaned between tatooings.

& mine's not cause i think i'm cool, it's cause i like my tattoo. & i'm also 27.


----------



## elaine l (Aug 25, 2008)

<-------wants a new one.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 25, 2008)

<-------------------------------------------wants many more


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 25, 2008)

<--------------------wants none


----------



## Lynd (Aug 26, 2008)

Not really interested it in too much, maybe I'll get a small one someday, but it would have to be something I cared about a lot. I liked the little old ladies on page one and the rose!


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 26, 2008)

E Y E S P E A K | tattoos by Mike Sikes

If I was a girl, I would love this!


----------



## GB (Aug 26, 2008)

I do not have any. they are just not something I would ever want for myself. My first exposure to them was when i learned about how the Nazis forced my relatives to have numbers tattooed on their arms. That is not an image I will ever get over and thus they are not my thing. I see nothing wrong with people who get them though. More power to ya.

The ones I do not understand though are finger mustaches. Have you seen these? It seems to be mostly girls who are getting them. They get a mustache tattooed on their index finger so they can hold their finger up to their lip and it looks like they have a mustache. It was funny the first time I saw it, but do you really want that for the rest of your life?


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 26, 2008)

_I just have to say some of those are gruesome, some of them are gorgeous [with colors that are amazing] some are sick and some are just plain awful, but thanks for the link so we could view, makes me thrilled I'm unmarked_


----------



## sichuan dingdong (Aug 26, 2008)

agreed on the non inked tip for myself. i have however seen people and friends with awsome work. i do believe it is a form of art and expression. some people however cannot pull it off, much like a bad mustache. ink does offer a great visual message, that i do or do not want to associate with someone. you may be offended by a tatoo on someone but that saved you from having to figure that out through wasted conversation.


----------

